# Exchange rate & hire car



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, i am wonder if anyone can help, my wife and i are coming to paphos for 4 weeks in September and wondering if it is local knowledge that i would i get a better rate of exchange (gbp for the euro) on the street so to speak as opposed to exchanging gbp for euro in uk..also car hire..would it be in my interest to walk in off the street and get a deal for hire car or book before we arrive at internet prices and probably be disappointed with a different model waiting for us than the one we booked..thanks in advance..regards Trev..


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

Trev1234,

I have PM'd you the name of the hire car company that I have used for the last 4 years (and have been very happy with the service).

I got my wrist slapped for putting their name on here last time someone asked!

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Karen and Dave said:


> Trev1234,
> 
> I have PM'd you the name of the hire car company that I have used for the last 4 years (and have been very happy with the service).
> 
> ...


I see no reason why you would get your wrist slapped for recommending a compa ny you have used and been happy with
Thats what the forum is all about, helping each other. Its perfectly ok to recommend a company as long as you are not connected to them in anyway.


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

Great! The company I used was arguscarhire.com - competitive prices and good quality cars from the top companies. They basically give you the best price from all the available hire companies.

Veronica,

Last time I mentioned them the post was removed with a comment along the lines of 'sneaky advertising'.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't find that post and I should be able to even though it was deleted. I don't think it was me who deleted it unless it appeared that you might be involved with them in some way.

Perhaps it was your first post and often when someone makes a recommondation in their first post mods will assume that it is sneaky advertising


----------



## meteorstorm (Mar 3, 2013)

Surely the rate on the street is better than the rate you would get in UK.

With regards to car hire, be careful while dealing with brokers like the mentioned one. Everythings is great when there is no problem but with the slightest problem you might end up skinned. Better find a local company and deal with the owner direct. Don't be caugh by local jargon NO EXCESS. Nothing like that exists. Better have clearly stated small excess of 200-300e than believe they will let you walk away if you damage the car.


----------



## anya26 (Feb 27, 2013)

trev1234 said:


> Hi, i am wonder if anyone can help, my wife and i are coming to paphos for 4 weeks in September and wondering if it is local knowledge that i would i get a better rate of exchange (gbp for the euro) on the street so to speak as opposed to exchanging gbp for euro in uk..also car hire..would it be in my interest to walk in off the street and get a deal for hire car or book before we arrive at internet prices and probably be disappointed with a different model waiting for us than the one we booked..thanks in advance..regards Trev..


hi Trev

I dont know if you have heard of Metro bank in uk. They dont charge you for transaction abroad and exchange rate is good to... 
I have opened account with Metro before I moved here, its free to do so and now I dont need to worry about carrying loads of money with me.. 

I am using Andy motors for car hire and they are fantastic, cheap, they will deliver car to airport and service is great. My bumper on the back popped out a little when i came off quite high pavement (yes I know!!) and when I gave the car back for service I have told them and they clipped back together with no charge. 

hope it helps


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

We have used Argus Car Hire a few times. Once we were charged more than the quote on picking up the car. Got in touch with Angus,they dealt with the problem quickly, got us the over payment back and also gave us a goodwill payment. So would definitely use them again .


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Always negotiate the price they give you and you will get a better price, trust me.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Try Car Hire 3000 which you book online. I have always used them and found them to be the cheapest and we have always managed to get upgraded with them too if they didn't have the car we booked


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

trev1234 said:


> ..also car hire..would it be in my interest to walk in off the street and get a deal for hire car or book before we arrive at internet prices and probably be disappointed with a different model waiting for us than the one we booked..thanks in advance..regards Trev..


If you book in advance you will get a better price. For an excact model you need to go with a small(er)local company rather than a broker or an international company (ie. Hertz, Budget)

For a 4 week hire I would recommend Paforentals ltd. they can deliver the car to the airport and might guarantee you an exact model.


----------

